# DTG or Screen Printing? - I want to be able to print 1 color logos on 100% polyester



## TheDTG (Jan 17, 2012)

A noob here, just to double check that I am looking at the right approach... 

I was thinking that in my situation I would want to go with a DTG printer, but I could be wrong. 

1) The designs will be single color only.
2) The designs will be only about 8"x6", so screens would be small (or a small DTG printer, if small reliable DTG printers exist, would work).
3) The designs will be text and simple logos only, not pictures.
4) There will eventually be about 60-100 different designs, but I can get started with about 10-20 different ones.
5) Production volumes will be small (At least in the beginning ).

Anyone think that screen priting is actually the right way to go?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: DTG or Screen Printing?*

If the volume is small, heat transfer vinyl might be an even better option.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: DTG or Screen Printing?*



Rodney said:


> If the volume is small, heat transfer vinyl might be an even better option.


Or "plastisol transfers"


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: DTG or Screen Printing?*

If you're just doing one color jobs of that size and you want to do it yourself, a 1-color screen printing set-up is way cheaper than dtg and you'll print faster.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: DTG or Screen Printing?*

All three of these are viable solutions. If you are wanting to do the same color for the saying on all shirts I would suggest plastisol transfers, if the color will vary I would lean towards cadcut vinyl. As designs start to take off you may want to consider the small screen print setup mentioned. Direct to garment would benefit if you were offering your customers the ability to come up with their own designs (slogans) for the garments, but otherwise would probably be a bit of overkill.


----------



## TheDTG (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: DTG or Screen Printing?*

How well does plastisol deal with stretch? I forgot to mention that the garmet will stretch.
How about abrasion? I forgot to mention that there will be some.


----------



## AL Emb'r (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: DTG or Screen Printing?*

You should go on eBay and buy a inexpensive screen printing setup. DTG is great for small multi color orders but screen printing will be less expensive and more durable than DTG.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: DTG or Screen Printing?*

From your questions I am wondering if the garments you will be printing on are cotton. If they are not then you will likely find that direct to garment is not the best optioon. What exactly are you printing on and what is it made of?


----------



## TheDTG (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: DTG or Screen Printing?*



AL Emb'r said:


> You should go on eBay and buy a inexpensive screen printing setup. DTG is great for small multi color orders but screen printing will be less expensive and more durable than DTG.


Ebay is a good place to get a kit?
Anything one should look for or particularly avoid? 

I have a table saw, belt sander, etc, so building frames to hold the screen and anything else that can be made at home, I can easily make.

The area that I will need to be able to print for the product I have in mind is only about 8" x 6" or so. Is there a particular size of press that is "too small to be a quality product"? Should I get a heated press?


----------



## TheDTG (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: DTG or Screen Printing?*



Don-ColDesi said:


> From your questions I am wondering if the garments you will be printing on are cotton. If they are not then you will likely find that direct to garment is not the best optioon. What exactly are you printing on and what is it made of?


 
Oops, I forgot to include that information here. I will be printing on 100% polyester.
DTG is not that good for synthetic fabrics?


----------



## TheDTG (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: DTG or Screen Printing?*

How do the following alternatives score in each of thse categories?


________________ Priting on Polyester __ Stretching __ Abrasion/wear __ Washability __ Light Ink on Dark Garmet
1) Screen Printing__ Good ___________________________________________________ Good? 
2) Plastisol
3) CAD Cut Vinyl 
4) DTG___________ Not that good? ____________________________________________ Needs white sublayer


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: DTG or Screen Printing?*



TheDTG said:


> How do the following alternatives score in each of thse categories?
> 
> 
> ________________ Priting on Polyester __ Stretching __ Abrasion/wear __ Washability __ Light Ink on Dark Garmet
> ...


 
I would rate screen printing as best of class in your list of concerns IMHO... just take a look at most of the retail printed shirts currently on the shelves of your favorite brand.. 90% or better are screened, because its durable and it lasts!!! Its not the cleanest procedure nor the most desireable but you know the saying nothing easy is good and it holds true here..IMHO the other benefit is enrty level cost is cheap and so are consumables and much better production rate per hour, this all = money in your pocket..... I printed with dtg for 1.5 years starting out on a shared commercial 2200 epson based dtg, my opinion is its a glorified digital transfer compared to screen print I tested inkjet transfers/laser first then dtg, after multiple issues we then tried screening/plastisol transfers.. wish i would have started the other way around would have saved alot of time. keep in mind most of the stuff i do is simple 1-3 color logo and text.. reality is ask yourself how many colors is involved in most major brands logos/text or the local business work shirts? I rarely have seen anything over 4 colors. I love the dtg technology its just not up to my standards on print durability as i estimate 24-25 washes and the shirt looks done.. hopefully the ink technology will evolve and get reasonably priced... I have not seen any samples or printed samples from the 100,000 + machines as these are way out of my league so i didnt bother looking maybe there durability is better? being a higher viscosity/different ink chemistry!

Its really a matter of preference and what your comfortable with and your expectations/ biz model, you will hear arguments both ways.. best to test yourself and actually get some hands on with both methods..


----------



## cattman4 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: DTG or Screen Printing?*

my self i think that screen printing would be the way to go but thats my opinion lol


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: DTG or Screen Printing?*

Dtg will have difficulty with your fabric. We have neoflex. Loves cotton and SOME 50/50 (must test first). Vinyl, while GREATLY improved, will perhaps have heat problems with nylon, or some polys. Frankly, screen printing with the correct inks is probably the most flexible technique. Most steps, most to learn, but once mastered is very workable technique for your parameters. Spend a little, get better equipment. Will save you ungodly amount of time. We like Vastex for manuals, there are also plenty plenty plenty of used presses and other oieces you need here on the forum and on other forums. We have 2 for sale right now. Your need for simole text, small area could grow much bigger, faster than you believe. Go to youtube and watch the lessons on everything there, then decide
Good luck


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: DTG or Screen Printing?*



TheDTG said:


> Oops, I forgot to include that information here. I will be printing on 100% polyester.
> DTG is not that good for synthetic fabrics?


Not to throw more possibilities into the mix, but dye sublimation might also be an option if you're using 100% polyester. The ink gets put into the fabric with that process.

I would say dye sub, screen printing, plastisol transfers (pretty much the same thing as screen printing), heat transfer vinyl, would be your best choices (in order of suitability for polyester).

Depending on what color the garment is, dye sub could be out (doesn't print white, so you'd have to use light colors or do large format dye sub).


----------



## mb33139 (Mar 20, 2009)

I second Dye Sub.... I do 100% poly using this method and get outstanding results. I've also done vinyl on poly but not liked it as much. The weight of the vinyl on a light poly shirt is noticeable (large designs) and when you sweat, the vinyl does not breathe so the perspiration builds up around the lettering.


----------

